# What Gives You Pleasure?



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 25, 2013)

So, what sort of things do you enjoy that are non-Tolkien related, and why if you wish to say?
Here's my list:

Brilliant days after rain showers, when the air is fresh, the colors outside are crisp, and the sun shines bright.

Sewing clothes, from modern to Regency style to Medieval. 

Running around in a warm rain shower.

Taking notes of ideas in a journal.

Cats.. So fluffy and cute!

Books that intrigue while probing deep questions about life, like Crime and Punishment.

Books I read in childhood.

Beautiful, clear, vivid paintings.

Gregorian Chant.

Fun evenings with my family, when we chat about all sorts of things.

That's all for now.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 30, 2013)

Watching the return of Spring - the sight of green buds emerging from the trees' brown armor that's weathered the sorrows of Winter, and hunting for its mushrooms to bring home and cook

Reading and listening to audiobooks

Playing computer games, both modern online ones and 'the classics' I grew up with

Drinking

Cooking and eating

Managing information security

Telling stories with old friends

Getting together with my extended family


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 4, 2013)

Being outside with a soft snow falling.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 5, 2013)

*Censored*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 5, 2013)

Getting off work every day lol


----------

